# Auto Detox: Range Rover Vogue



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Range Rover Vogue - www.autodetox.co.uk

Having detailed the clients other 2 Range Rovers over the past couple of years when he purchased this new one he got in contact immediately to discuss its rebirth

Aim of the job bring the paintwork back to life, de badge & re badge entire vehicle. 4 days originally allocated for the exterior make over (no interior on this job)

I collected the car last Monday morning & immediately set about the transformation. Being covered for £100k full road risks under my insurance policy I am able to do this safely & most importantly legally.

Day one collect the car, remove front grill & vents - wash stage.

No pictures of the wash stage, it consisted of the usual safe practise: arches, alloys, 2 buckets, tar removed & clay

Inside the halide lights on the walls were turned on & with 3M sungun in hand I took stock of the job in hand

A selection of pictures walking around the car:








































































































































Before wash stage I also remove rear number plate & lights either side, I masked up the hold left to stop water ingress into the tail lift area










The Vogue badge will be removed later
































































On to the bonnet, this was by far the worst area of the car, not that the rest would require a single stage machine polish !

Under natural lighting:














































Mobile halide lighting & still going strong after 3 years of use ! Love these lights









































































There we have it.

With the bonnet being the worst of the car I started there, testing a few combinations the paint was fairly soft but heavily marred & sticky in some places, over the car the tools used during the first stage were: Flex Rotary, DA polisher, Menzerna 3.02, LC polishing pads, megs 4" pads, MF cutting system, ipa product to remove polishing oils & about 50kg of polishing cloths ! 

I taped up the delicate areas of the car & other parts as I went along

Taping up a section on the drivers side of the bonnet after a few passes taking paint readings as I went this was the out come:










Moving along down the section:










As you can see there are 2 honking great scratches left these went down to Australia ( G'day ! ) & were too deep to do anything with, the slight hologramming I am not concerned about the next stage will take care of them  these shots are all pre refining.

Sneaky peek at the passenger side wing:










Here you can clearly see even under natural light the difference between the polished section on the far right & unpolished section toward the center of the bonnet










Lets have a look at the left side:




























50:50



















Another angel










Day one ended with the first stage being completed on the bonnet & wings, it was a long but rewarding day 

Day 2: Back to the machine work drivers side

Drivers side passenger door:










The lower part of the rear quarter had been painted & a very good job too, this section was rock hard & took SO3+ to eradicate the nasties




























Quick look down this side:



















Passenger rear quarter:




























As my maintenance jobs on the Friday were rained off I went in to do some more work on the RR De badging the car & machining over the areas ready for refitting the next day.























































Same on the rear too:










The windows were looking a bit sad too, these were polished by hand using a glass polish



















Came out ok 

After a thorough dust down, the car was refined with Menzerna 85re, ipa wipe down, Wolfs Bodywrap applied & all those bits & bobs completed to finish too

As there were way too many polishing pics above these will have to do to finish



















All done:

Rear re badged:













































































































Saturday afternoon I delivered the car back & dropped the keys off sunday after the client returned from his holidays, " Absolutely stunning ! " were his words

I haven't counted the hours on this detail but it was in the region of 45 or so over 5 days

There were some very deep down to the metal scratches that did not/would not come out, I pointed these out the owner, he was extremely happy with the transformation & was not bothered by them at all

Over all an extremely enjoyable & challenging detail.

I would ask that you respect the owners choice of upgrades on the car & keep any comments to the detail please, thanks

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice finish


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish, love that colour!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some of the best 50/50's I've seen in a long time - quality work, write up and great pics too!

Russ.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a fantastic job.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job mucka, very nice indeed.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Barry


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic. Simply epic! What did you use on the black pillars please?


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

quality work, your 50/50 shots are amazing


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning ,worth all the hours
How old was the Vogue?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

:doublesho Absolutly brilliant.:thumb:

Love the fact that you removed and replaced the badges, would have made the world of difference (out of interest, your choice or clients?)

The finish looks amazing and those O/F wheels set that lovely colour off so well.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Excellent result Baz, true to your usual standards :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Fantastic job, very rewarding I bet!


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

What an amazing colour! Really rewarding by the looks of it.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice mate and a lot of work went into that!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

tonyy said:


> The finish is amazing:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy



DJ1989 said:


> nice finish


Thank you



Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Lovely finish :thumb:


Thanks



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic finish, love that colour!!


Cheers mr scrim agree the colour is awesome :thumb:



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Some of the best 50/50's I've seen in a long time - quality work, write up and great pics too!
> 
> Russ.


Thanks



Titanium Htail said:


> That is a fantastic job.


Cheers mate



puppag said:


> Great job mucka, very nice indeed.


:lol: not heard mucka in years :thumb: thanks mate



butler2.8i said:


> Stunning work Barry


Cheers butler



stangalang said:


> Epic. Simply epic! What did you use on the black pillars please?


Thanks ! Ah forgot to add that, I used the swissvax opaque range



lisaclio said:


> quality work, your 50/50 shots are amazing


Thanks lisaclio 



GJH0702 said:


> Stunning ,worth all the hours
> How old was the Vogue?


Thanks I think so too, not sure on the year maybe 3 years old...ish



Beancounter said:


> :doublesho Absolutly brilliant.:thumb:
> 
> Love the fact that you removed and replaced the badges, would have made the world of difference (out of interest, your choice or clients?)
> 
> The finish looks amazing and those O/F wheels set that lovely colour off so well.


Thanks, I have done a fair few de badge and re badge details lately really gives a fresh look to the car, I suggested it but he had already ordered them :thumb:



alxg said:


> Excellent result Baz, true to your usual standards :thumb:


Thanks Alex, hope you are well :thumb:



jonnystuartuk said:


> Fantastic job, very rewarding I bet!


Yes very rewarding indeed, really enjoyed this job



Dtfrith said:


> What an amazing colour! Really rewarding by the looks of it.


Stunning colour one of my favourites



Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice mate and a lot of work went into that!


Cheers Tim :wave: yes a lot of work even more going on behind the scenes which I didn't want to bore People with 

Thanks for the positive comments guys
Baz


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work mate, looks superb!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work, excellent turn around!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I do love your write ups Baz.
Your photography skills are clear and precise.
Flake and correction achieve is top drawer as alway.

Loving the new unit also.
Gordon.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Great work mate, looks superb!





Griffiths Detailing said:


> Great work, excellent turn around!





caledonia said:


> I do love your write ups Baz.
> Your photography skills are clear and precise.
> Flake and correction achieve is top drawer as alway.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, appreciate the comments

Baz


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't believe the previous owner got it looking like that, but that is a fantastic job. Looks amazing. Can almost imagine the feel of the paint


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow...50/50's look amazing. Really want one of these at somepoint


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

always amazes me how bad paintwork looks under proper lighting. 
stunning job buddy


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome work - the detailing and the photos.

Gorgeous car... a lot of paint to cover, though.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning turn around!


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

What a transformation, easy to see where the 45 hours went!!


----------



## ChrisZS (Apr 7, 2012)

Threads like this amaze me, the 50:50 shots are simply incredible!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:



BigAshD said:


> Can't believe the previous owner got it looking like that, but that is a fantastic job. Looks amazing. Can almost imagine the feel of the paint


A lot of RR's get to look like this very quickly due to not being looked after, as you can see they can be brought back to life 



StevieM3 said:


> Wow...50/50's look amazing. Really want one of these at somepoint


Cheers Steve, I much prefer your current ride ! 



davec said:


> always amazes me how bad paintwork looks under proper lighting.
> stunning job buddy


Thanks Dave, this is why I much prefer halide lights & not halogens 



Turbo Tony said:


> Awesome work - the detailing and the photos.
> 
> Gorgeous car... a lot of paint to cover, though.


Thanks Tony, yes there is certainly a lot to get round on these but well worth the effort



ercapoccia said:


> Stunning turn around!


Thanks



happmadison1978 said:


> What a transformation, easy to see where the 45 hours went!!


Thanks :thumb:



ChrisZS said:


> Threads like this amaze me, the 50:50 shots are simply incredible!


Cheers Chris, I've not done any in ages & knew this would make a great 50:50 writeup :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

What an amazing job! When you took the badges off, could I ask what you used to remove the sticky pad bits that were left?


----------

